# New SCX 1:43 Porsches at Target



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Picked these up yesterday --


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi,
Those look nice!!!!!!:thumbsup:

How do they run?
Greg


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

My 1:43 track is in a box right now, but using a 9-volt to the braids tells me the white & red is going to be fast. The blue & white #11 seems to be binding in the gears a little and doesn't rpm up as much. That one will need a little closer examiniation.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

How many 1/43rd racers do we have here ? I have loads of cars and retired my Artin Track for a 4 lane Carrera. They're a blast and I have some HO cars set up for my 1/43rd track as well.

Gonzo


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

I have more 1/43rds than I realize (or need)! I am a hopelessly addicted slot car guy. I have Artins, SCX Compact, and Carrea Go!! The newer ones are looking better all the time!

Patrick


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I like the SCX compact - the Go Carrera stuff looks a little bit 4x4 to me, especially the LMP cars.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey gonzo what curves did ya use to make a four lane carrera in 1/43?
just found them.they come in a four pack,right?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm a 1/43rder.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Slot Newbie ,

I'll get back to you on the radius track. I have the part number out in the garage .

I bought the Porches from SCX and they are awsome . I ran them on a routed 1/43rd scale 3 lane track of fellow racer.

As far as the Carrera track , you can run your HO cars on it as well. Slip a piece of evergreen tubing over the guide pin with silicone to hold it in place. Then solder a small piece of pickup braid to the front of the pickup shoes on the HO . Good to go .

Gonzo


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks gonzo,i have a couple tyco pros i would be interested in using,but the connections...well you know how it is
one more thing have you guys ever done a guideflag conversion on the carrera go!cars?i really enjoy my little artin porsche,but i think a flag would improve the performance,and my f1 carrera cars look unrealistic in the turns at best.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Target restocked the car twin packs in the last couple days -- I was able to get the Ferrari & Renault F1 cars this time.  They also had a NASCAR pack, DTM pack and the Porsche pack.


----------

